# Watered the lawn today



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

My "golf grass" (term coined by my youngest son) had started to turn brown due to lack of rain. I decided to water it, but for the life of me, I can't justify pouring water on the ground, with no purpose other than making more work for me, and wasting water. 
So, I decided to gain some benefit from the waste of water. My li'l 2N which I'd painted last year, has gotten all this black stuff all over it, from dust, pollen, treesap, etc. I parked the li'l tractor on the grass needing water, and proceded to wash it. I ended up with wet grass (which greened right up), and a clean tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

We get that stuff,here,too.
It's a kind of mold,caused by the pollen in the air.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That type of mold/stuff must be pain trying to wash off house w/wood or vinyl sliding if sun should bake on???


----------

